# Logger injured-Central PA-02/04



## Pontius (Feb 22, 2004)

*Logger injured*

A logger in Central PA was hurt this week when the tree spun on the stump and hit him on the side of the head. He may be paralyzed from the waist down. Knowing of these guys, I doubt that he was wearing a hard hat.

This is the third local injury in the last two months. The other two were limbing and a tree rolled back on their leg. They will be fine, but had to have serious surgery . They all are experienced loggers. Recently, the one was telling me that he had been working in the woods over 30 years and hadn't been hurt, he thought that he saw it all--I guess not! When he got hurt it kinda shook me some. I guess logging is sorta like bullriding it is just a matter of when and how bad.
Jake


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Feb 24, 2004)

I disagree with it just being a matter of time. Stats show that most injuries occur to first year people or those over 15 years in the field. The first don't know enough and the latter think they know it all. There are very few "accidents" as we have seen (or read) from the posts in this forum. You must always keep a clear head about you and respect the potential dangers out there.

Paul.


----------

